# I have failed and chucking the towel in with scaping I can't even cycle a tank!



## Jay1 (1 Apr 2015)




----------



## Ryan Thang To (1 Apr 2015)

hahah nice tank. easy way to cycle the tank its to ride it off the tank lol


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2015)

You doing it wrong, you need to cycle in the water!! not on top of the tank!


----------



## Jay1 (1 Apr 2015)




----------



## karla (1 Apr 2015)

cute kitteh


----------



## JamieB (8 Apr 2015)

You just need to pedal slower, don't rush the cycling process.


----------



## roundasapound (23 May 2016)




----------



## rebel (23 May 2016)

That cycle seems to have stalled?


----------

